# Baby leopards chowin down!!!



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 1, 2012)

Heres some 1 month olds eating some mazuri.














And heres someone trying to get his own meal by getting a taste of me lol. He stops whatever he is doing and always runs over to me trying to get a lil taste of my toes whenever I come out. I had to take these pics quick!!!


----------



## wellington (Jul 1, 2012)

LOL, watch those piggies, they are looking like a juicy treat. Your leopards look great.so does the sully


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 1, 2012)

wellington said:


> LOL, watch those piggies, they are looking like a juicy treat. Your leopards look great.so does the sully



Yeah they sure are little piglets. And thank you very much. 



ALDABRAMAN said:


>


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 1, 2012)

Ouch! That's too funny darling babies also


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 2, 2012)

TortieLuver said:


> Ouch! That's too funny darling babies also



Thank you.


----------



## SteveP (Jul 2, 2012)

Great pics!!


----------



## Neal (Jul 2, 2012)

Your leopards appear to be well behaved. If I tried to feed them like that, one would sit on top of the mazuri pile and the others wouldn't be able to eat. 

We have a no-open toed shoe policy at my place, for some reason, tortoises seem to really like toes.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 2, 2012)

SteveP said:


> Great pics!!



Thanks!!!



Neal said:


> Your leopards appear to be well behaved. If I tried to feed them like that, one would sit on top of the mazuri pile and the others wouldn't be able to eat.
> 
> We have a no-open toed shoe policy at my place, for some reason, tortoises seem to really like toes.



Yeah I separate the bigger ones during mazuri time because thats all they do and then only a couple can actually eat. And Im going to have to enforce that policy as well. Only steel toed boots allowed lol.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jul 2, 2012)

When that sulcata is all grown up your piggies might be in real trouble lol! 

You little baby leopards are so very cute!!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 3, 2012)

Thankfully Carl doesn't seem too interested in my toes, but he really likes neon stuff and I wear a lot of neon, so he has tried to taste my watch, my shoes (actually got a shoelace once and was trying his hardest to rip a piece off of it), and my name polish 

Oh geez, can you imagine a 150lbs sulcata coming after your toes? That would be the makings for a good horror movie!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2012)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> When that sulcata is all grown up your piggies might be in real trouble lol!
> 
> You little baby leopards are so very cute!!



Yeah seriously one chomp and off to the ER!!! lol

And thanks!!!



futureleopardtortoise said:


> Thankfully Carl doesn't seem too interested in my toes, but he really likes neon stuff and I wear a lot of neon, so he has tried to taste my watch, my shoes (actually got a shoelace once and was trying his hardest to rip a piece off of it), and my name polish
> 
> Oh geez, can you imagine a 150lbs sulcata coming after your toes? That would be the makings for a good horror movie!



Ha ha yeah anything bright with mine they just cant stop following it.

And that would be one scary movie for sure!!! Id have to put my steel toed boots on for that one.


----------



## Kenazfehu (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty cute.

In that last picture, is that a crack in the tortoise's shell (above your fourth toe)?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 3, 2012)

Kenazfehu said:


> Pretty cute.
> 
> In that last picture, is that a crack in the tortoise's shell (above your fourth toe)?



He had that when I got him so I dont know exactly how he got it but im not worried about it. It doesnt go down deep or anything its as if someone grabbed a knife and started cutting through and then stopped shortly after but im sure it was just by rubbing up on stuff.


----------



## RonHays (Jul 4, 2012)

I want one.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 6, 2012)

RonHays said:


> I want one.



It can be done


----------



## RonHays (Jul 6, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> It can be done



Ok. I'll be contacting you soon.


----------

